# Kitchen remodeling project ...pic heavy



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

As some of you might remember, we are starting to remodel our kitchen. We are about finished with the bathoom/laundry room addition that we started last summer and are now on to the kitchen for a while. I thought you might enjoy some pictures.

Hubby tearing down ceiling plaster









Child labor









What a mess!









Captain of the nail-pulling team









First section of framing torn out









Hillbilly work light









First section of new framing in...getting ready to tear out 2nd section









Second section of framing torn out









My husband is working of the second section of framing right now. When it's done (actually, I think he's going to build that part in two sections), we'll set it into place, nail it in, get the headers set for the windows and door, and start sheeting. We hope to have it dried in by the end of the day. We'll see!


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

WOW, and I thought our remodel was drastic LOL 
It is looking better already, and nice looking work crew.

Good luck, keep postingl


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Oh I love that house!!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice home and very cute child. You can tell he's full of energy and excitement over his new home projects. You all have my deepest sympathies with this, but it will be worth it when you have that new kitchen in and can look back at all you've accomplished.


----------



## wendys_goats (Jan 31, 2006)

We did that to our kitchen and dinning room too. It took us awhile to finish it. It looks great now although it still needs a few things done mainly trim. I love your house.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

TnMtngirl said:


> Oh I love that house!!


Me too!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Love the house and wow that is some extreme remodeling! Can't wait to see the "after" pics.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

soulsurvivor said:


> Nice home and very cute child. You can tell he's full of energy and excitement over his new home projects. You all have my deepest sympathies with this, but it will be worth it when you have that new kitchen in and can look back at all you've accomplished.


Hee Hee...we've been remodeling our houses and living in them at the same time since we bought our first house in 1991. This is the last one, though!


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

that is what we all say ......until next [email protected]!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Wow, Mammabooh!!! We are in the middle of a kitchen redo also but yours is an extreme makeover! That is not for the faint of heart! I am holding up better than I thought I would but still cannot wait for it to be over. My new floor is halfway down and should be finished tomorrow. The new cabinets will be installed on Tuesday and the granite guy is coming on Wednesday. My new appliances will come on Thursday. Then will be the finish work. This is my retirement gift to myself. We built our home in 1977 and have done facelifts but never a complete updo. I am going to write something on the walls before the new cabinets go in. Thought about tacking on a pic of the original cabinets but don't know how well that would hold up over the years. Behind the cabinets was the oringinal paint that I had (Autumn Wheat by Sears) so I am going to write that down too. I wish you could have found some notes from the past on your kitchen slats! I wish you the best of luck in all that you do and will look forward to more pics.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

kygreendream said:


> that is what we all say ......until next [email protected]!


This is the house that my great-grandparents bought in 1917. It's been in the family since then, so we're staying put.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

It's a beautiful house. I hope you'll post "after" photos when the project is finished!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The framing is done now except for some cross supports.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Old houses can be such fun! Due to underlying structural problems, we had to remove every bit of lath and plaster in our old house. I was so glad when it was finally all down and hauled away - did it over about four years. We still aren't "done" . . . after seven years . . . but we are very close!

We also have lots of pictures with large openings in our house - had to rebuild many of the exterior walls due to rot and previous remodeling (no whole studs left in support walls).

We used a lantern for some of our late night projects. But once you get the wall open, you are sort of committed until you get it closed back up.










I noticed we both have chop saws in the front yard too LOL!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I love the look of the gentleman near the middle (father, maybe) looks like he's saying "WHAT another picture for all you cyber friends! Get back here and hold up this wall!"

Looking forward to the next batch of pictures.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I love the look of the gentleman near the middle (father, maybe) looks like he's saying "WHAT another picture for all you cyber friends! Get back here and hold up this wall!"
> 
> Looking forward to the next batch of pictures.



Ha Ha...nope, he's posing. He does this every time he works on a project over here and I take pictures. He's my father-in-law.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Sheeting is done!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! It's so much more fun when it's someone else's house!


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

What a beautiful house, it's going to look great!


----------



## peri_simmons (Apr 9, 2005)

Love your house. It is going to be so pretty!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a picture from the inside. We hope to get the door set this evening after my husband gets home from work. He still needs to do a few things before we can set the windows, so he'll probably do that tonight. Thanks for all of the compliments on the house. We love it too!










P.S. My great grandma bought that stove in 1962 and paid $458.35 for it. It is about to be retired since we switched to propane and we bought a used stainless gas/propane stove with a convection oven. I can hardly wait to start canning on that thing. As you can probably tell, my pressure canner does NOT fit on this stove!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> :clap: :clap:
> My hat if off to you while you endure the dust, debris, and chaos of remodeling!!!


We are going to set up a temporary kitchen in what will eventually be our laundry room (it's in the new addition). My husband has now decided that we're going to tear the lath down from the ceiling in the kitchen, so the big mess is not over with. Thankfully, we tore out the blown-in insulation and replaced it with the pink stuff last year, so at least we won't have insulation falling on us.

Several years ago (1999, I believe) we tore out our kitchen at our old house and built an entire new one. I had the kitchen set up in our laundry room for close to a year. That room was about 8 x 9 and the only counter top I had was the top of a moveable dishwasher. I still managed to bake 12 dozen cut-out cookies that Christmas in there. I don't know why I did that!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, did you ever make that look easy! I love the remodel work - keep sending the pictures! And I love your attitude while it is getting done. I know it can't be easy!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I am currently in a much smaller mess and can't wait to be finished. We are replastering & painting kitchen & utility rm..."living" in the living room...mess!


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

mammabooh said:


> P.S. My great grandma bought that stove in 1962 and paid $458.35 for it. It is about to be retired since we switched to propane and we bought a used stainless gas/propane stove with a convection oven. I can hardly wait to start canning on that thing. As you can probably tell, my pressure canner does NOT fit on this stove!


Is that a Tappan stove? We use to have one similar, but in that awful olive green when everything in the kitchens were olive green and harvest yellow. 

Love what you're doing and how well it's being done. My hat's off to you too. Been there, done that with a 1800's farmhouse. Finally we decided we'll never live long enough or have enough money to ever finish it. We caved in and sold it. Bless your heart for sticking with it and preserving your family heritage!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Karen said:


> Is that a Tappan stove? We use to have one similar, but in that awful olive green when everything in the kitchens were olive green and harvest yellow.


No, it's a General Electric..."americana" is the model, I guess. It came with a rotisserie that looks like it has never been used. I even have the owner's manual for the stove. If any of you would like it, you're welcome to come get it. We'll be happy to load it up for you...hee hee hee!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I thought some of you might like to see what the rest of the kitchen looks like at the moment.

This one is the view when you walk in from the dining room. The refrigerator will move to the right into the corner. The section of lower cabinets will also slide to the right and a dishwaher will go in the gap.









This is the view from the back corner where the bathroom used to be. We will be cutting out the sink area and the stove (a stainless one, not this brown thing) will go in that spot. We're going to build a skinny island for a sink and a higher area for bar-height seating. It's also my plan to remove the 1950's-style door handles, fill in the holes, paint the doors and drawers (GASP...I know some of you can't imagine painting over wood, but I want it to look like the old farmhouse that it is), and put stainless knobs on. We might end up painting the boxes too, but I'm hoping that I'll like the look with just the doors painted. We plan to use beadboard as backsplash and as part of the island. We're not really sure what we're going to do about countertop and flooring yet. We did extensive tile work in the kitchen at our old house, but my hubby wants to do something different here. We might do concrete...not sure yet.


----------



## StephanieH (Mar 4, 2009)

You sure have a lot of cabinets!!!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

A great looking kitchen in the making and a great house too. Were you able to salvage the siding for later reinstallation?


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

StephanieH said:


> You sure have a lot of cabinets!!!


I was just about to type the same thing!! lol


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Ramblin Wreck said:


> A great looking kitchen in the making and a great house too. Were you able to salvage the siding for later reinstallation?


We're going to use the old siding on our chicken castle. The kitchen was added on shortly after the house was built (house was built in 1902) and the siding didn't match the rest of the house. We have been having some Amish folks make lap siding for us to match the other stuff.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

StephanieH said:


> You sure have a lot of cabinets!!!


That's for sure! AND...there are more. See that door way up high to nowhere above the left window? There is a section of cupboards that goes clear across that wall. We took them down (they were built as one section), because we have to trim the lowest one that goes right above the fridge so that the fridge will fit in there.

I believe I counted once and there are 53 drawers and cabinets.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a picture of the house when it was pretty new. There is no date on it, but it couldn't have been very old. Notice how the siding on the back part is different. We found that the door opening that goes from our dining room to the kitchen used to be a window opening, so it was most certainly added on after the original construction was done. I wish I could find out if it was a kitchen or something else. If it was a kitchen, I'd love to see what it looked like back then.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

That is such a lovely home and thank you for sharing that original photo. It sorta reminds me of the old farmhouse I grew up in and brings back some wonderful memories. Thanks for sharing.

whoa, 53 drawers and cabinets? That is incredible! I'd be in kitchen heaven with that. :dance:


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

this is soooo COOL!! love the house now, and love it 'way back then' too.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

What a cool pic of your house.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I *love* your house!!  

Did I miss a picture of the kitchen before the remodeling started? What's the square footage of the house? Love that porch too.... Someday!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Jerngen said:


> I *love* your house!!
> 
> Did I miss a picture of the kitchen before the remodeling started? What's the square footage of the house? Love that porch too.... Someday!


Posts #28 & 29 show what the cabinets look like (we haven't done anything to them yet but remove some to be installed later). The other side (where the new wall is), had an ancient (very drafty in the winter and very hot in the summer!) sliding glass door. Also, back in 1955, my great grandma wanted a bathroom in the house, but didn't want to add on. So, they just walled off a corner of the kitchen and built a bathroom in there. We started on a 14 x 20' addition last June that houses a bathroom, hallway, and laundry room/mudroom. Once the bathroom was functional, we tore out the old one and started the demo in the kitchen. I'll try to see if I can find some older pictures. I must warn you, though, it was quite nasty!

With our addition, I believe the square footage is just a hair under 2000.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's what it looked like after my great aunt died...


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

That actually doesn't look too bad compared to some homes I've been in where the residents were older and unable to take care of themselves, much less their home. It's been the driving force in our recent remodel to get rid of the junk and make the interior here very simple and easy to keep clean. We're still working on that but are almost finished thank goodness. I really appreciate all the good advice I received from the HT community. I know you'll be glad to get your remodel completed and hope that happens soon for you and your family.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Beautiful cabs!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Looking forward to more pics!! It is amazing what you are doing to this old family home!!


----------



## Traci Ann (Jun 27, 2005)

I needed your thread tonight! 

We signed papers last week on a house built in 1860! Most of the rooms are good to go with a bit of updating need for wiring, but we have been doing that here at this current house. 

However the 15x20 kitchen there with about 5 feet of counter cabinet space terrified me!!I now have hope! 

Keep up the good work. I am excited to see what you do.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I remember the days when we did that to our house. It is fun. Our house is an old farmhouse too, built in 1883. The kitchen cabinets looked a lot like yours and we also painted them and replaced the pulls. Makes a world of differnce. Your project is great.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Nancy said:


> I remember the days when we did that to our house. It is fun. Our house is an old farmhouse too, built in 1883. The kitchen cabinets looked a lot like yours and we also painted them and replaced the pulls. Makes a world of differnce. Your project is great.


Is there any chance that you have a picture you'd be able to share with us? My husband can't visualize what they will look like painted. He really wants to rip them out and build new ones (or at least replace the doors and drawer fronts) because he doesn't like the style. I just can't do that. They were probably built on-site, and they are very solid and sturdy.


----------



## majik (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm afraid I don't have pictures, but I can attest to the wonderous transformation that comes from painting cabinets. Ours are solid wood, but weren't "nice". We took all the doors off, primed and painted a gorgeous light butter colour. New hardware (not cheap even though we got it at the Restore) and it was amazing how much more welcoming the kitchen feels now. I would suggest a light sanding to scratch up the shiny surface, but it is well worth it. Do the math. Paint and harware or all new cuboards? If you paint and your DH really hates it, you can still change your mind since you haven't invested too much in to the referb.

Thanks for all the pictures - you folks are really moving fast on this and I'm loving being able to follow the adventure.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, all I can say is wow. Those are alot of cabinets, I am thinking I really could use all of those cabinets. Your kitchen is going to be beautiful, I can already see it.

Your house is beautiful already and what a history, you are very lucky.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

used2bcool13 said:


> Wow, all I can say is wow. Those are alot of cabinets, I am thinking I really could use all of those cabinets. Your kitchen is going to be beautiful, I can already see it.
> 
> Your house is beautiful already and what a history, you are very lucky.


We are indeed blessed! The farm was 102 acres, but we didn't want to get that far into debt, so we just bought 10 acres with the house and two barns. We have a 30 x 40 2-story barn that we use for our garage and a 40 x 60 bank barn that is absolutely huge. When people go inside the upper part, they look up and say "wow...I had no idea this was so big!". We put lots of cash into fixing up the big barn the first year we were here (to the tune of almost $18,000.00!), but it should be good for a long time now. We love living here and thank God every day for giving us the opportunity to do so.

We remodeled 3 other houses and sold them before we got here. It's so nice to now do things the way we want to, as opposed to worrying about resale! We plan to be here for the rest of our lives.


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Lovely house and a pretty hot hubby too!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I took a picture yesterday of my hubby putting up the last piece of outside trim...










I took one this morning of the siding progress. We'll finish it up tonight (yippee...we didn't have to have more siding made...we overbought last summer when we did the back side!), Hubby will caulk, and then son and I will start applying the primer tomorrow. Finish coats will probably go on Friday.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a picture of the siding installed and caulked. 










Here's a pic of the primer coat. Hubby is outside right now applying the finish coat.


----------



## OldGrouch (Jan 23, 2008)

Awesome house! Thanks for posting the photos documenting your progress.

--Dwight


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Nice job!!!


----------



## crispin (Jun 30, 2010)

beautiful - what a nice home


----------



## LadyJane (Nov 23, 2005)

Beautiful home. You pictures bring back too many memories for me though. We have spent the last eleven years on this house and now are just about done - only have a little painting left to do. Ours was always drastic too with whole outside walls being taken off. We certainly like it now though.


----------



## salmonslayer (Jan 4, 2009)

> Is there any chance that you have a picture you'd be able to share with us? My husband can't visualize what they will look like painted. He really wants to rip them out and build new ones (or at least replace the doors and drawer fronts) because he doesn't like the style. I just can't do that. They were probably built on-site, and they are very solid and sturdy.


 Nice job Mamabooh, I really like the scalloped siding on the front of the house with the lap siding on the back. We are in the early stages of completely renovating an old stone house that was actually unihabitable when we got here 4 months ago so we know what your going through. We painted our kitchen cabinets and just did formica for the countertops but we really like it. Like yours they were solid wood and sturdy so we caulked all the seams, painted them, and we were able to take the old fashioned drawer pulls and soak them in CLR and they look like new.

I dont know how to post individual pictures to a thread but here are a couple links to some photos.

This is what the kitchen looked like when we moved in, it was very dark, very dirty, and none of the electrical worked.

http://salmonslayer-simplelife.blogspot.com/2010/06/arrival.html

Painting the cabinets and refinishing the ceiling and walls made a huge difference.

http://salmonslayer-simplelife.blogspot.com/2010/06/update-on-house-remodel.html

And we had old shingles on the back of the house plus we raised the roof line and needed to tie it all in so we used hardi-plank lap siding.

http://salmonslayer-simplelife.blogspot.com/2010/07/rear-exterior-siding-project.html

Please keep posting pictures of your house as you progress, it give all of us inspiration.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Lovely Home . It looks like a couple of really pretty screen doors on the original B&W picture, are they still on the home? Double oven/Rot stoves....mine was yellow. lol


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Texasdirtdigger said:


> Lovely Home . It looks like a couple of really pretty screen doors on the original B&W picture, are they still on the home? Double oven/Rot stoves....mine was yellow. lol


One of the screen doors is being used on the outside basement door, one is sitting in the basement waiting to be installed on the back door, and another one is on the chicken coop. There is another one down in the barn, but I haven't looked it over very well yet. I don't know what kind of shape it is in and if it is the right size, but I'd love to be able to use it on the kitchen door.


----------



## froggyfarmgirl (Aug 13, 2010)

It's absolutely beautiful! I love the siding and clapboard at the back. Thanks for putting up the original picture as well, I think it's awesome you have that piece of history!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Mamabooh, 

I've cut down too large wooden screen doors to retro fit our old house. It's a bit difficult get it looking good, but soooo worth it. 

Since I love, love, LOVE open windows and doors, and 'cause I have cats and dogs in the house, I ran a layer of hardware cloth (or welded wire, depending on what I had on hand at the time ) over the interior of the doors on the bottom. No break thrus on the screen yet.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

All the pics are GREAT! What a fantastic job.
And Salmonslayer, you've done a great job too!

Patty


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

the front porch in that old pic looks exactly like the house my grandparents lived in. I mean down to the window in the middle. It brought back lots of memories of little girls running around that porch. Thanks for sharing. Love that house.


----------



## MN Gardener (Jan 23, 2008)

Great house! I would love to rehab an old house like that....assuming I won the lottery! LOL


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

MN Gardener said:


> Great house! I would love to rehab an old house like that....assuming I won the lottery! LOL


Ha! That's for sure. We've done everything with cash, so the major projects are coming to a screaching halt very soon. 

The outside is done (I'll get pictures up soon), so now we're moving on to siding the chicken coop (we're using the old siding from the house and a bunch of other lumber that was in the barn when we moved here, so that will be just about free) and finishing up our pasture fence. We have the fence, all of the necessary t-posts, the gates, and most of the wood posts already (all of the holes are dug and quite a few of the wood posts are already installed). All we'll have to buy for that job is a bit of hardware and a few wood posts. When that is done, I can get my goats (well, after I clean out what will be their area in the barn). I've wanted goats for close to 10 years, so I'm giddy!


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Oh, I just love your house, also.!! Great job of remodeling.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Done! (at least the outside)


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

mamammbooh I am so in love with your house. I just want to sit and gaze apon the pictures.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

It is beautiful!!!! You guys are the hardest working people I have ever known!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

pattycake said:


> It is beautiful!!!! You guys are the hardest working people I have ever known!!


Thanks! I'll take that as a compliment.


----------



## jbowyer01 (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow Thats beautiful!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The kitchen project has been at a stand still for a few weeks because we've been trying to get outside things done before winter. However, we set up our temporary kitchen in our future laundry room this week so that we can continue to eat while we work on the kitchen. Here are a few pictures...


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Since I haven't updated for a while, I thought I'd better show some more pictures.

We tore down all of the remaining plaster and lath from the ceiling...









After that, we jacked up every one of the ceiling joists and ran braces from them to the roof rafters in the attic above the kitchen. Here is a picture looking up to the little attic door.









Then, we installed recessed lights and a light box for the pendant light that will hang over the table.









Last Saturday, we hung vapor barrier and drywall.

















Tonight, we started tearing up the many layers of flooring. There is the original wood floor, the strips of wood to lift the floor up a bit, another layer of pine flooring on top of that, then a layer of fiberboard-like checkered flooring, and then some type of underlayment and linoleum. We are tearing all of it up, will be replacing some of the beams, and will start from scratch with the floor. I think we're going to go with hardwood, but we're not sure yet.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

mammabooh said:


> Done! (at least the outside)


.................You have a beautiful home , but I was impressed with the well constructed Lightening arrestor system on your roof ! Most older homes of your vintage were equipped with such . Thanks , fordy:bow:


----------



## Freya (Dec 3, 2005)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I still want to come live with ya!!
I so love this place. Beautiful!! Great Job!!


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

Make sure you leave at least 6-7 inches of space between the wall and the fridge so you can get the door open and pull out the drawers/shelves if you have too! At lease open the door )on the right far enough to get the shelves or drawers out to determine the best amount of space. You always keep a broom/dustpan in that slot. I have designed many kitchens for people and they just don't understand why they can't have the fridge right up against the wall! (on the side) -otherwise, looks good!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Solarmom said:


> Make sure you leave at least 6-7 inches of space between the wall and the fridge so you can get the door open and pull out the drawers/shelves if you have too! At lease open the door )on the right far enough to get the shelves or drawers out to determine the best amount of space. You always keep a broom/dustpan in that slot. I have designed many kitchens for people and they just don't understand why they can't have the fridge right up against the wall! (on the side) -otherwise, looks good!!


That's where the fridge was before we started the remodel. Ours has french doors on top and a slider drawer on the bottom.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

fordy said:


> .................You have a beautiful home , but I was impressed with the well constructed Lightening arrestor system on your roof ! Most older homes of your vintage were equipped with such . Thanks , fordy:bow:


My great-grandpa was struck and killed by lightening here on the property, so the rods are extra special to us.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here are a couple of pictures of today's progress.



















As you can see in the second picture, there is a hole in the floor near the cabinets. There is another under what used to be the bathroom. Both of them are framed up and have wood set in the hole like trap doors. Very odd indeed.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

strange little holes, but I love that flooring. It's going to be so nice when done.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow!!! Very nice work!!!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Bootleggers hid thier bounty in them holes ?!?! BEAUTIFUL house, and amazing work y'all are doing !!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> strange little holes, but I love that flooring. It's going to be so nice when done.


Sad to say it, but we're going to have to tear it up also. This part of the house was an addition (shortly after the original house was built) and it must not have been built by the same builder. There is a very odd beam system under it, and we're gong to have to replace a few of the beams...and we're also going to have to tear out the base cabinets (we hadn't planned on doing that!). This ought to be exciting...blech! I now have to take everything out of those cupboards so that we can move them into the dining room while we work. ALL of my home-canned goods are in there, as well as all of my baking dishes. So...now we'll be out the use of our dining room for a while too.


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

What a huge undertaking....your home is beautiful and having that history behind it just makes it even more special for your family!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

More update pics...

Here's a pic with the bottom cupboards removed.









And here's one with all of the plaster (some of it was concrete) and lath removed. Hubby and his dad are now tearing up the floor. I'll have a picture of that in a little bit...


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The floor is coming up.


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Where is your sink going to go? I didn't see any plumbing pipes/stubs in the pictures. I am tired just looking at your pictures:thumb:

Limey


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The sink is going to go under the double windows. It was on the left side (see the picture in post #86), but that is where the stove is going to be. There used to be a window there also (you can see the back of drywall in the picture), but we built an additon and what used to be outside is now a hallway. Our bathroom and soon-to-be-laundry-room-but-is-a-temporary-kitchen are in the addition also.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here are a couple more pictures from the other night.

This one is of the floor as it is right now (Hubby put down a bit of plywood so we wouldn't fall through if we forgot and walked into the room). My father-in-law is coming over this evening to help us tear out all of the beams and replace them. We received our load of yellow pine and tongue and groove plywood (or OSB?) from the lumber yard today.









This one is looking up from the basement.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..............You can tell how old those floor joists , Are , because they're a full 2 inches wide ! Wayback , when there was 16 ounces of coffee in a one pound can , lol ! , fordy


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Hubby and his dad just got done tearing out a bunch of beams...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow; really coming along! 
I enjoy looking at these, so much.
That room is really going to have a ton of natural light.......I like!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Here's a picture I took a few minutes ago from down in the basement. In it, you can see the heat duct that goes to the upper level of the house. We thought it would be a great time to get some heat up there since the wall was opened up. We also put one through a main-floor closet that goes to our son's room. You can also see that our dog, Albert, seemed to be very concerned that he was so far away from me. He is normally glued to my leg.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

This is like watching a show of "This Old House". What a remodel project! Isn't it a blessing that your father-in-law can help so much! Keep us posted!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

pattycake said:


> Isn't it a blessing that your father-in-law can help so much! Keep us posted!


It certainly is! My dad feels bad because he isn't helping with the house, but he keeps bringing us truckloads of firewood! Last year, he brought us quite a few loads, and he brought us 3 more this week. We didn't have to cut any ourselves last year (for this year) and we heat with wood! We are truly blessed to have wonderful families.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am amazed at all that you have done. Your home is beautiful and it is so refreshing to see folk keep the house looking as original as possible. I love it! 

I wonder if the holes in the floor were hidey holes. I know my grandmother had a place similar under the rug in the kitchen that they put their money in for safety.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

...and your son is adorable! A great little helper!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Our Little Farm said:


> I wonder if the holes in the floor were hidey holes. I know my grandmother had a place similar under the rug in the kitchen that they put their money in for safety.


I don't know...there is a basement under that part, but I don't know if there always was. I suppose the "holes" could have had a floor under them at some point. There is also one in the living room and that part just has a crawlspace...actually, there isn't even room to crawl. I can lift up the lid, and the ground is literally 4 or 5 inches below the joists. My uncle claims that my grandpa was called over here in the late 40's or early 50's (when my uncle was little) to remove a groundhog that had been hit on the road and had crawled under the living room and died (my great grandpa was struck and killed by lightening in 1930 here on the farm, so there weren't any men folk living here at the time). Supposedly, Grandpa ferreted out exactly where the groundhog was, cut a hole in the floor, and removed the carcass. It is likely, I suppose, but my uncle is known for spinning yarns, so it's hard to tell.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I love seeing the progress (love the entire house!). 

I can't even imagine having the skills and knowledge your family does to get all of this done.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

I confess; I'm tired just looking!

I bet it's going to be gorgeous when it's done.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

My husband and his dad are working on installing the double joists right now. After they get the doubles done, my father-in-law is going to go home and then I'll take over as helper and we'll hang the singles.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Do you think the hole in the bathroom floor might have been a laundry chute??


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

beaglebiz said:


> Do you think the hole in the bathroom floor might have been a laundry chute??


No. It wasn't a bathrrom until 1953 (it was part of the kitchen before that) and the hole was under the flooring. I mean, the hole was just through the original flooring.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

If only those walls could talk the stories they could tell...
Great job and gonna be nice when done!!!
Thanks for sharing...


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

All of the joists are hung and the subfloor is almost all done. I get to walk across the floor in a bit. WooHoo!


----------



## Delicate (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow! New here, but I've read all the way through. Very nice job, and what an adorable house!


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

Omg...i just looked thru all the pictures you have here...that is amazing! To have such talent to do this is such a gift to have. I cannot wait to see it finished..i am really excited for you and your family. It is gonna be just beautiful!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I haven't updated for a while, so here goes...

Hubby and his dad replaced all of the floor joists with yellow pine and then laid the subfloor. Then, Hubby and I drywalled and our neighbor came and did the drywall finishing. He's a self-employed finisher with no work at the moment, and we aren't good at finishing...great for both of us! Last night, Hubby and Son applied the primer. So, we are now ready for the fun stuff. We're going shopping tonight for countertops, sink, paint, flooring...all of that good stuff. It's gonna start changing pretty quickly now!


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

You sure have come a long way!!! It's looking really nice!


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

"We're going shopping tonight for countertops, sink, paint, flooring...all of that good stuff. It's gonna start changing pretty quickly now!"

Is this like Run My Renovation where we get to suggest and vote on those items? Cuz I think wood flooring (or bamboo) would look great. Farm sink (with apron, I think is the term), yellow paint would make it a very cheerful room, and I'll leave the countertops for someone else to figure out, LOL.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Jan Doling said:


> "We're going shopping tonight for countertops, sink, paint, flooring...all of that good stuff. It's gonna start changing pretty quickly now!"
> 
> Is this like Run My Renovation where we get to suggest and vote on those items? Cuz I think wood flooring (or bamboo) would look great. Farm sink (with apron, I think is the term), yellow paint would make it a very cheerful room, and I'll leave the countertops for someone else to figure out, LOL.


We are planning on wood flooring, but just aren't sure what species and stain yet. The outside of the house and our hallway in the addition are yellow, so Hubby says he is "yellowed out". We will be painting the cupboards white and will be replacing the pulls with something less 50's-looking. I believe the countertops are going to be a dark charcoal solid surface (like Corian). We have the original farm sink, but I have not yet convinced my hubby that it would be great to use. It's only about 5 or 6 inches deep, and he likes a really deep sink.

While going through my grandma's house a couple of months ago, I found a really cool old table that was disassembled and shoved under her bed for some reason. It has an antique white painted top with black painted legs. There is even a hand-written note on there (written right on the table top!)from 1958 that my dad wrote on it when he used it in his bedroom (he was in 8th grade, I believe). I'm wondering if I could seal it with something clear without destroying the writing.

We put in lots of recessed lighting, but will have a pendant light over the table. We'd really like to find an old stained glass or other cool-looking light for that.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Can't wait to see what you buy tonight. I second the old table idea....things like that are priceless!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Congratulations, It sounds really nice, have fun shopping!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

We now have the wood flooring in the house (not installed yet, just sitting there, waiting). We bought Birch, coffee stain, hand-scraped, 3/4 inch tongue and groove. We picked out the countertops...solid surface, very dark brown with chunks of black and very light green. The walls are now a VERY bright green. We hired a local cabinet maker to build a few base cabinets for us, because we changed the layout a bit more and decided that he could build them much more easily than we could. He is going to paint all of the cabinets for us...we are going to do the prep work, but he's going to do the painting since he has the professional equipment and will use laquer. We're going to take all of the doors and drawers to his shop, and he's going to do the boxes here. Pictures will follow...


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Oh...for the pendant light over the table, we're going to use an old shop light that was hanging in the summer kitchen when we moved here. It's very cool!


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm really enjoying reading about your remodeling and seeing all the great progress you're making. I'm also really enjoying the fact that I'm not having to live through it again. Kitchen remodeling was done here off and on last year and I'm so glad to have it finished. I know you're going to be so happy when it's all completed and ready to use. The wood flooring has made the biggest difference in our house and I'm so glad we used it in the kitchen too. We kept our old 70s cabinets but they look great with the new floor.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The primer is going on!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

you sure do have alot of cupboards!!! have enjoyed watching the progress


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking good!!!!


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

How does your husband get THAT much paint on his britches and then keep his SHOES so clean??? 

I'm enjoying all the pics, BTW!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Nette said:


> How does your husband get THAT much paint on his britches and then keep his SHOES so clean???
> 
> I'm enjoying all the pics, BTW!


Ha Ha Ha Ha...those are his painting shorts...he's painted with them for years.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I love that green!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

mare said:


> you sure do have alot of cupboards!!! have enjoyed watching the progress


One can neeeeeever have too many cupboards (just thought I'd toss that out there!).


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

That color looks almost exactly like the color we painted our kitchen last year. Once the cabinets went in, I LOVE IT. 
Beautiful job on the kitchen!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

mare said:


> you sure do have alot of cupboards!!! have enjoyed watching the progress


37 or 38 cupboards and 11 drawers (one of the drawers is really a slide-out for the garbage cans)!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I have been waiting for this update!! I have enjoyed every step of the way! That green is almost identical to the green that I painted my kitchen last fall!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The countertops were installed yesterday. YIPPEE!!!

Our cabinet-maker friend is coming today to install crown molding and some other trim (Hubby could do it, but it would take him a long time and this guy works fast and cheap and does a wonderful job). We have the wood for all of the window and door casing, but we haven't painted it yet. There is only so much room to lay stuff out!

Hubby and I plan to start laying the wood floor tomorrow evening.

We also ordered our faucet (already bought the sink) and glass door/drawer pulls. Those won't be in for a couple of weeks. That should give us time to get the rest of the electrical and a bit of plumbing work done.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

That is a good lookin' kitchen ma'am!! YOU WILL LOVE the counterspace....


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

beautiful. just BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks! I am so ready to get back in there that I can barely stand it. I've been cooking and doing dishes in our little temporary kitchen since September and it's about to drive me nuts.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

WoW! This has been a major remodeling project & I love following along as you get closer to done. I can hardly wait for it to be all done & see how beautiful it is.

Your home is beautiful & so nice to see the original shortly after it was built. It's so nice to see such an old house & so well loved after all these years!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I am amazed at how much you have done and how great it looks.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Crown and bull-nosed light molding is almost done. I'll take pics when it's all done.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Yippee...we're starting the flooring tonight. 

Hubby had to repaint a few of the doors, so I haven't posted a picture yet. We painted them down in our shop (it has a dirt floor and is very damp) and the some of the paint didn't cure right. Then, they got wet when we carried them into the house and were a bit of a mess. Other people probably wouldn't have noticed, but we're a BIT particular!

I'm hoping that I'll be able to post some good pictures tomorrow.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw your new counter tops as it looks just like mine! We have the same green paint and the same black granite counter tops. My new cabinets are a little more off white than yours but I can't wait to see what your hardware looks like! Love everything you have done and can appreciate all your hard work!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

Love that green paint! This has been a wonderful thread, I can't wait to see the finished result! 

I'm sure I missed it on the thread but what have you been doing all this time without a kitchen?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

morningstar said:


> Love that green paint! This has been a wonderful thread, I can't wait to see the finished result!
> 
> I'm sure I missed it on the thread but what have you been doing all this time without a kitchen?


Well, I continued to use the kitchen while the wall-building was going on. In Septmeber, we set up a temporary kitchen in what will soon be our laundry room. You can see pictures of that in post 72.

We started the flooring Saturday night (8:30 at night...perfect time to start it when you have to get up and milk at 5:15, huh?!?!) and got a bunch done after church yesterday. I have to go to town for homeschool gym class today and need to pick up more red rosin paper. We'll probably get the floor done this evening.

Hubby was actually talking to his dad about plumbing yesterday. I can't believe we're finally to this stage!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

pattycake said:


> I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw your new counter tops as it looks just like mine! We have the same green paint and the same black granite counter tops. My new cabinets are a little more off white than yours but I can't wait to see what your hardware looks like! Love everything you have done and can appreciate all your hard work!


I know the countertops look like black granite in the picture, but they are actually Corian-type stuff and are very dark brown with chunks of black, green, and white in them. We looked at granite, but thought it looked to classy for us.

We ordered glass knobs about a week ago. I can barely wait to get them! We ordered our faucet at the same time and the salesman said it would be about two weeks.


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

When I look closer I can see the brown shading. I did go with black as I have all black appliances. I had not planned on having granite but was given a price by a granite dealer that was only a couple of hundred dollars more than the Corian. I do love the Corian too. You are going to end up with a wonderful kitchen!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

pattycake said:


> When I look closer I can see the brown shading. I did go with black as I have all black appliances. I had not planned on having granite but was given a price by a granite dealer that was only a couple of hundred dollars more than the Corian. I do love the Corian too. You are going to end up with a wonderful kitchen!


Our appliances are black and stainless. I wanted to have brown and black in the countertops so that it would coordinate with the black of the appliances and the brown of the hardwood floor.

Wanna show a picture of your kitchen? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

It's looking great!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The floor is done!!!!!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

That looks great - I like it!

Your kitchen looks like I hope our new one will - dark floors, white cabinets, charcoal/black stone counters and green (lighter) walls. We're too lazy to do the extent of remodeling you're doing though, ours will just be a cosmetic upgrade. That alone may take us forever to do.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

The trim work has begun.










The little cubbies under these windows will have glass knobs like the rest of the doors, just a little bit smaller.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I love everything you have picked for your kitchen, you have wonderful taste, it is just beautiful! I really like that dark floor.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Love it! The color is really cool too and it looks great with the floor. Nice job!


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

What an awesome job you all are doing on this project! Everything looks great! Can't wait to see pics when it is all done! 

Have to ask - what is the name of that lovely green?


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

lookin good. love the color


----------



## AnnieinBC (Mar 23, 2007)

It all looks so fantastic'! What a great job you have all done. And your son has been such a help to you.

I hope you are going to have some kind of celebration when you cook and serve your first meal from your new kitchen! Enjoy it after all this hard work


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

prairiecomforts said:


> Have to ask - what is the name of that lovely green?


It's Herbal Garden...a Behr paint from Home Depot.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I personally love the color, but do you think folks 20 or 30 years from now will look back and wonder what we were thinking? Sort of like the harvest gold and avocado of the 70's?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

seedspreader said:


> I personally love the color, but do you think folks 20 or 30 years from now will look back and wonder what we were thinking? Sort of like the harvest gold and avocado of the 70's?


Hee Hee...they probably won't find it unless they scrape the layers of paint away. We tend to change colors every whipstitch.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Hubby got this window done a bit ago. One more window to go, and then we can start on the baseboards!










I just got home from picking up our faucet, strainer baskets, and some other goodies. My father-in-law is coming over in a bit to start on the plumbing...I'm giddy!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Love that trim going clear to the floor, a real old-fashioned look. It is going to be beautiful, and you saved a TON by using the same cabinets and painting them. And, so many cabinets, I am as green as those walls with envy.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I bet you are so excited! I definately would be too! I just love all of your new kitchen so far, you have all done such a wonderful job! I can hardly wait to see it after it's all done & all your things hung up, & all the little finishes are done!

My favorite thing so far has got to be the windows though, I really love them & how they go to the floor.
Your a lucky Girl!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Well, well, well...we are finally using the kitchen! We still need to paint the table legs and the chairs (and get a few more chairs at the antique shop), put some of the magnetic catches on the cupboard doors, and we are waiting for the glass to come in for the cupboard doors over the sink, but other than that, we're done!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have Behr Asparagus from Home Depot in the Living room......almost the exact same color!!!
I LOVE LOVE LOVE what you have done!!


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

Same here...LOVE it!!!!


----------



## limey (Sep 1, 2004)

Congratulations Mammabooh! What a beautiful and functional kitchen.

Limey


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

OMG it is beautiful! I know you are enjoying that house immensely.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

So BEAUTIFUL!!! You all have done a great job with your remodel!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Very nice, and I think you are probably very happy to have a fully-functioning kitchen again!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I would like to copy this thread to the decorating forum if you don't mind. I will leave it here also, just let me know if that is ok.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Melissa said:


> I would like to copy this thread to the decorating forum if you don't mind. I will leave it here also, just let me know if that is ok.


That's fine, Melissa. And, yes, we are all very happy to have a fully functioning kitchen again...unbelievably tickled, as a matter of fact!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is so nice. I love the amount of windows for light that you have on that wall. And the counter space, and everything.

Great job you did.


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

Beautiful !!!!!

As one who has always loved old farmhouses, Thank You for letting me enjoy yours a bit !!


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Mammabooh - Your kitchen looks fantastic!! And you know what? I have a tablecloth exactly like your strawberry one! I had it on MY table this week, too, but took it off yesterday to wash it. You have had such patience while your kitchen was being done. Enjoy your lovely kitchen - you deserve all the compliments everyone can give you!


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

What a beautiful functional kitchen!!


----------



## ArkansasLady (Jan 1, 2003)

lovely!!!!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

upnorthlady said:


> Mammabooh - Your kitchen looks fantastic!! And you know what? I have a tablecloth exactly like your strawberry one! I had it on MY table this week, too, but took it off yesterday to wash it. You have had such patience while your kitchen was being done. Enjoy your lovely kitchen - you deserve all the compliments everyone can give you!


I love that tablecloth! I found it in a drawer at my grandma's house when the whole family went through it a few months back. I got two other cloths also...one is white with lilacs and some pink stripes. The other is yellow-orange terry cloth and has little flowers all over it. I remember Grandma using the terry cloth one when I was little. I love using her stuff since this is where she grew up.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I absolutely love the end result and have really, really enjoyed seeing the process as it went along. 
Thank you for sharing


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

it is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

That is so beautiful! 

Thank you so much for sharing all this.

For most of our over 50 years of marriage, we have lived in, and worked on, old homes. We have owned 4 in all and have done a lot of remodeling. I will say, though, we never undertook anything quite this involved. Yours was absolutely worth all the effort.

Just wonderful, I know you are going to enjoy it.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Oh, just breathtaking, after all that work!!
My kitchen is green/white check, love your green.

Patty


----------



## weedlady (Sep 26, 2005)

Really Lovely! Thanks for sharing.
Martha


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Love the final look, you have done such a great job with all of it right down to the decorating. Thanks for sharing the experience from start to finish with all of us!


----------



## bernice13 (Mar 26, 2010)

Amazing work! So beautiful!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Beee-oooooo-teeeee-fulllll. Congrats on how well it came out!


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

Job well done!!! Beautiful kitchen!!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, It is Beautiful.


----------



## rockinl (Mar 23, 2006)

Simply beautiful. What a great job you have done marrying the new and old. I would prefer these cabinets over what is available now anyway. They look marvelous. And your husband has done a great job on the woodwork around the windows. 
I love your color choice as well. Thank you for sharing. Enjoy!


----------



## Janossy (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice. I really like the color scheme. County simple with a modern twist. Lovely.


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Absolutely stunning! I love the green paint. It seems to pull the greenery from the leaves outside right into your kitchen through the windows. Love, love, love it!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Haven said:


> Absolutely stunning! I love the green paint. It seems to pull the greenery from the leaves outside right into your kitchen through the windows. Love, love, love it!


That's what Hubby really likes about it too. He says that he can stand there at the door or window and it just seems like the outside is part of the kitchen. It will be like that in the winter too with all of the snow matching the woodwork!


----------



## mamita (May 19, 2008)

it's absolutely stunning! I agree...that green will be the happiest boost when all is white outside this winter. just lovely! I know you're so thrilled to have it done, but sure was worth the hard work and wait. GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Your kitchen is just gorgeous ! All you hard work has really paid off, now to sit back and enjoy. Very Nice.


----------

